
Why do Google searches return Python 2 docs instead of Python 3 docs? - dfee
Usually the Python 2 docs are displayed above the Python 3 docs, but both are displayed. Today, I was searching for &quot;python set operator syntax&quot; and the Python 3 results didn&#x27;t even show up.<p>This is incredibly annoying, as 99.9999% of the time I want to see Python 3.6 docs. I&#x27;m sure that I&#x27;ve compounded the problem in the past by not reading the actual URL and clicking into Python 2.7 docs, but I&#x27;ve been better at it in the last year or so and I still am overwhelmed with same-title content that leads me to old docs. Any ideas &#x2F; help?
======
cimmanom
It probably happens because there are still more links to the Python 2 docs
out there and because they've been online longer, which in the absence of
extreme recency gives them greater authority.

My solution is usually to use "python3" as a search term instead of just
"python".

